# Just purchased the last batch 51" F8500s



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been scoring through all of Samsung's authorized distributors and finally found the very last batch of PN51F8500 plasma TVs! Not a big batch but some are still available.

I see them going for between $1,800 and $2,700 so if you really want one at a fair price act quickly. Check it out!

-Robert


----------

